# Plebs/ de burgers: kanonnenvoer, enz. ?



## ThomasK

Iemand schreef in een column dat het volk, de burgers vaak *'de melkkoe, het slachtvee, kanonnen*voer' zijn. Kennen wij nog dergelijke denigrerende termen voor de massa, de burgers ? 

Ik dacht aan: *het kiesvee*, een gedweeë kudde eventueel, *de zwijgende meerderheid *(tegenover de enthousiaste minderheid ? ;-) )...


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Het proletariaat misschien?


----------



## Jogou

"klootjesvolk"....

dat waren mensen die in de middeleeuwen de kostbare stenen kanonkogels van het slagveld moesten halen om opnieuw te kunnen gebruiken. Deze kogels werden in oud-nederlands ook wel "kloten" genoemd.

jogou


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Jogou said:


> "klootjesvolk"....
> 
> dat waren mensen die in de middeleeuwen de kostbare stenen kanonkogels van het slagveld moesten halen om opnieuw te kunnen gebruiken. Deze kogels werden in oud-nederlands ook wel "kloten" genoemd.
> 
> jogou



Het woord kende ik wel en schoot me net (te laat) te binnen, maar de herkomst kende ik dan weer niet. Interessant verhaal!

Het is niet (echt) denigrerend maar 'De Henks en Ingrids van deze wereld'?


----------



## ThomasK

Dat zijn prima suggesties. De Joe Sixpacks, de Jannen met de pet (zelden pluralis, dat wel). 

'De Henks en de Ingrids' vind ik niet passend, omdat de PVV daarmee de bedoeling had Nederlanders met de naam 'Ali' of 'Fatima' uit te sluiten.


----------



## marrish

Het voetvolk gewoonweg


----------



## petoe

de goegemeente


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

ThomasK said:


> Dat zijn prima suggesties. De Joe Sixpacks, de Jannen met de pet (zelden pluralis, dat wel).
> 
> 'De Henks en de Ingrids' vind ik niet passend, omdat de PVV daarmee de bedoeling had Nederlanders met de naam 'Ali' of 'Fatima' uit te sluiten.


Als buitenlandse suggesties zijn toegestaan, wil ik nog 'Joe the Plumber' willen toevoegen. 

Ik geloof dat Ali en Fatima door de Waterstofperoxideman worden afgedaan als 'islamitisch stemvee van de Partij van de Arabieren', maar dat sluit weer Henk en Ingrid uit.


----------

